# An older Golden in Columbus, Ohio.



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a nephew in Columbus.....don't know if he's ready for a pup yet, but let me try to reach him after work today


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That pup sounds exactly like Tia. Hopefully her outcome will be equally as happy.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I hope nobody minds - I'm bumping this thread up to see if I can get any more interest in this girl. She sounds great!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump!

This is a wonderful age for a Golden Retriever and seven is not old at all!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Seven is a great age for a dog! Someone please give this girl a chance to know love, grass under her feet, and someone to love her for her, not for her ability to churn out puppies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blairelli*

Blairelli:

Can you get a picture of this girl and info on her, please?


----------



## eRigby (Apr 22, 2021)

Blaireli said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Tucker's trainer, Kaye, just called and asked if I knew anyone who would be interested in a seven-year-old female Golden. She was used to breed in a puppy mill, but one of Kaye's friends rescued her. She has had her spayed and she is now up to date on shots. Kaye said that she has been perfect in every situation since she was rescued, including around children, cats, and other dogs.
> 
> ...


I am looking for a Senior girl a little older but I may conSoder a 7 year old. How do I learn more about her and see a picture of her. My email address is [email protected], name Martha. I just joined tonight so I don’t know if I have a number. I am till trying to learn what to do, so just happened on your post. If you email me I can send you more contact information. I do need an indoor as well as outdoor dog, one that walks on a leash and isn’t too large and strong, as I am also a Senior. Thank you for any information you can give me. Thank you, Martha


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

eRigby said:


> I am looking for a Senior girl a little older but I may conSoder a 7 year old. How do I learn more about her and see a picture of her. My email address is [email protected], name Martha. I just joined tonight so I don’t know if I have a number. I am till trying to learn what to do, so just happened on your post. If you email me I can send you more contact information. I do need an indoor as well as outdoor dog, one that walks on a leash and isn’t too large and strong, as I am also a Senior. Thank you for any information you can give me. Thank you, Martha


Martha, I'm sorry to say this thread is from 2008.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

eRigby said:


> I am looking for a Senior girl a little older but I may conSoder a 7 year old. How do I learn more about her and see a picture of her. My email address is [email protected], name Martha. I just joined tonight so I don’t know if I have a number. I am till trying to learn what to do, so just happened on your post. If you email me I can send you more contact information. I do need an indoor as well as outdoor dog, one that walks on a leash and isn’t too large and strong, as I am also a Senior. Thank you for any information you can give me. Thank you, Martha



Welcome!

What State are you looking for a Senior girl?
There are GR Rescue Groups throughout the US, if you can provide a location, GR Rescue Groups information can be provided. 

As a precaution, you may want to reconsider posting your email address on the Forum. The Forum is Public, it is viewed by members and guests from the US, Canada, and several other Countries.


----------



## eRigby (Apr 22, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Welcome!
> 
> What State are you looking for a Senior girl?
> There are GR Rescue Groups throughout the US, if you can provide a location, GR Rescue Groups information can be provided.
> ...


Thank you for the information. Can I edit my post and take the information out? I live in Illinois and I am already a member and volunteer of AGAG. There are just not any Seniors being relinquished so I was looking on other websites.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

eRigby said:


> Thank you for the information. Can I edit my post and take the information out? I live in Illinois and I am already a member and volunteer of AGAG. There are just not any Seniors being relinquished so I was looking on other websites.


the best thing to do is start a brand new thread yourself.


----------

